# Ich baue um



## Sternenstaub (30. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Teichianer,

nachdem ich meinen Teich nun seit zwei Jahren betreibe bin auch ich soweit, dass ich meinen Teich dieses Jahr umbaue. Um mehr Volumen zu bekommen werden die Teichwände senkrecht und die Tiefe soll von 1,5m auf 1,8m ausgegraben werden. Um den Teich kommt ein Pflanzenfilter und von gepumt stelle ich um auf Schwehrkraft. die Absaugung plane ich mit gelochten HT-Rohren auf der Folie und das Wasser wird mittels einem Luftheber durch den Pflanzenfilter geschickt. Das ist der Plan mein Problem dabei ist dass ich sehr wenig Ahnung habe und das ganze alleine stemmen muss da Männe sich Verweigert das Gute ist ich habe Zeit nicht unendlich aber doch Zeit.
Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe und Anregungen.
Damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt noch einige Foddos.

lG Angelika


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Angelika,
du hast ja schon richtig gut  losgelegt. 

Von der Absaugung mit gelochten HT-Rohren würde ich eher abraten. Eher noch ein 110er Rohr an der tiefsten Stelle absaugen lassen.
Die gelochten Rohre setzen sich schnell zu und grobe Partikel werden nicht abgesaugt.

Was hast du denn als Vorfilter geplant?
Wenn alle Partikel ungehindert in den Pflanzenfilter kommen, setzt der sich schnell zu.


----------



## Sternenstaub (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Jörg,
ich dachte mir ich mache ein Abteilungen im Filter ein Siebfilter oder Bürsten ich habe noch keine Ahnung wie ich mit dem Platz hin komme denke der Pflanzengraben ist lang genug so dass eine Grobabscheidung genügt und die restliche Filterung die Pflanzen übernehmen.
Aber ich bin erstmal auch für jede andere Idee offen.
lG Angelika














g


----------



## lotta (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

liebe geli,
wie du ja schon weißt, kann ich dir ,
was die technik angeht
leider nicht weiterhelfen,
aber mein angebot steht!!!
ich helfe dir gerne beim ausbuddeln !!!
vielleicht :beten finden sich ja noch andere, die auch gerne ein , sicher lustiges
WOCHENENDE , bei dir verbringen möchten???!!! 
und mit dir / uns buddeln ...
ich wünsche dir auf jeden fall, viel erfolg und ein gutes gelingen, 
um dein traumprojekt verwirklichen zu können!


----------



## Joerg (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Angelika,
so ähnlich hatte ich auch mal gedacht. 
Mittlerweile denke ich, dass der Vorfilter das Herz ist. Dort wird +50% der Biomasse rausgeholt, die dann erst gar nicht in Pflanzen umgewandelt werden muss.
Die Schubkarren an Pflanzenmasse sind seit der Optimierung den Vorfilters weniger geworden.
Auch die Klarheit des Wassers hat sich deutlich verbessert.

Wenn du nach 2 Jahren den Pflanzenfilter komplett leerräumen musst, machst du dir dann spätestens Gedanken um eine bessere Vorfilterung. 

Ich glaube für einen Koiteich sind mindestens eine SIPA und danach noch Matten oder was anderes nötig, damit der Pflanzenfilter danach nicht an den Nährstoffen erstickt.
Hängt natürlich auch vom Besatz ab, der kann ja noch wachsen.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Eins versteh ich nicht. Gelochtes rohr? Wieso kein bodenablauf? Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen,selbst ist die frau


----------



## Sternenstaub (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Mandi,
ein Bodenablauf will ich nicht weil ich denke, dass ich es mir nicht zutraue das Loch in der Folie wieder dicht zu bekommen der andere Grund ist dass es mir wiederstrebt in eine heile Folie ein Loch zu schneiden .
@ Jörg,
mit dem Filter bin ich noch vollkommen offen noch ist alles machbar wartungsarm sollte er sein und gut arbeiten

lG Angelika


----------



## Moonlight (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hey angelika, dann mach doch einen umgedrehten bodenablauf


----------



## Sternenstaub (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

hallo Mandi, 
das wäre auch eine Option solange ich nur nicht schneiden muss.
@ all wann kann ich meine beiden Freunde umsetzen ohne dass ich sie zu sehr stresse?

lG Angelika


----------



## Joerg (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Angelika,
um ein paar Löcher wirst du bei einer Schwerkraftanlage kaum herumkommen.
Das macht es insgesamt sicherer, da kein Wasser oberhalb der Teichoberfläche fließen muss.
Beim verlegen der Folie (Löcher) kannst du dir ja von einem Fachmann helfen lassen.


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Zum Einen möchte ich anmerken, dass der umgekehrte Bodenablauf nur in gepumpter Version funktioniert, was also zur Folge hat, dass der Biomüll fein zerstückelt den Vofiler erreichen wird. Auch denke ich, dass die Effektivität des umgekehrten Ba nicht so doll ist, da nur mit max. 50er Rohr oder Schlauch verbunden werden kann. Man bedenke, die Fadenalgenbüschel oder noch zähes zum Boden gesunkenes Laub. Ich habe so ein Teil bei mir in der jetzigen Mini-IH und dafür reichts. Meine Meinung.

Und Umsetzen ohne Stress geht fast gar nicht, aber ich würde nicht vor 15° Wassertemperatur damit anfangen. Kommen sie dann in eine gewärmte IH oder habe ich da was überlesen!?


----------



## Patrick K (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Zacky 

Erstmal ,Respekt vor deiner Leistung und deinen Fleiß und deinem Wissen über Teichbau, aber 





> dass der umgekehrte Bodenablauf nur in gepumpter Version funktioniert


 wer hat dir denn sowas erzählt, wieso sollte es denn nicht in Schwerkraft funktionieren???

Mit den 50er Rohr muss ich dir leider recht geben ,daher sind die zu kaufenden UBA nicht für einen Koiteich zu empfehlen.

Hallo Geli 
Zu dem geplanten gelochten Rohr , mein verbautes 5 Meter langes 110 er gelochtes Rohr  funktioniert  hervorragend und das seit fast 3 Jahren.

mit dem Vorfilter gebe ich Jörg absolut recht "was raus ist aus dem Wasser braucht der Filter nicht zu verarbeiten"

@ Lotta ich würd mit buddeln, wenn ich darf...........

Gruss aus de Palz Patrick


----------



## Sternenstaub (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Patrick,
keine Frage du immer und allemal !!!!
Dein Bodenablauf der wirds wohl werden ich find den klasse d.h. ich komme auf dich zurück wir rocken das.

lG Angelika


----------



## Zacky (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Patrick.

Danke für die , aber das steht sogar in der Produktbeschreibung, zumindest bei einem Verkäufer habe ich es auf Anhieb gefunden.

Ich hatte des Thema gestern schon außerhalb der Themen mit einem User durchgesprochen und wir sind eigentlich auf den Nenner gekommen, dass das so einfach nicht funzt. Ich habe ja auch so ein Teil in der Verwendung und betreibe es halt nur gepumpt, da ich zudem den Ansaugschlauch über dem Beckenrand zu liegen habe.

Meine Theorie, des beschränkten physikalischen Wissens, wäre jedoch, dass Teil in einem "geschlossenen" System zu nutzen. Hierzu wäre der Ansaugschlauch jedoch unterhalb der Wasserlinie durch die Teichwand / Folie etc. zum Filter zu führen. Daraus resultierend sollte dann aber auch die Rückleitung unter Wasserlinie sein, sowie der Filter als geschlossenes Behältnis luftdicht geschlossen sein. So wäre zumindest gewährleistet, dass sich kaum Luft in den Schläuchen / Leitungen befinden dürfte.

Aber wenn für die Schlauchleitungen die Folie durchbrochen werden muss, dann macht es ja keinen Sinn für den User, da er ja keine Foliendurchführung machen wollte. Bleibt also nur die Variante --> Schlauch über Uferkante und zur Pumpe. Wenn doch Loch in Folie gebracht werden kann, würde ich stets den großen Bodenablauf für Schwerkraftsysteme bevorzugen. Ich weiß, jetzt wird das "AQ-leer pumpen" angeführt, aber hierfür muss ich erst einmal ansaugen und Unterdruck erzeugen. Heißt, die Pumpe muss um einiges stärker sein, als in einem Schwerkraftsystem um die angestaute Luft raus zu saugen...und wenn ich das jetzt alles so sehe, habe ich doch kein Schwerkraftsystem mehr, oder!?

Für mich ein wichtiger Aspekt ist halt, dass im Falle eines Stromausfalles oder nur eines Pumpendefektes die kontinuierliche Saugleistung nachlässt und sich Luft im Kreislauf sammelt und wenn dann wieder Strom da ist, muss die Luft erst einmal raus gepumpt werden. Und durch einen kleinen Schlauch geht doch bei einer derartigen Teichgröße nix durch.

Ich will ja noch gaaaaanz viel lernen und vielleicht habe ich ja auch einen riesigen Denkfehler!? Manchmal sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.  Also erzähle...


----------



## Patrick K (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich bf faue um*

Hallo 

Schau mal hier auf der Seite meines Dealers ist eine schöne Skizze wie man das Teil einbauen könnte ,aber wie gesagt macht als Koiteich Bodenablauf mit 50mm zumindest für mich keinen Sinn.

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/teich-technik/bodenablaeufe/umgekehrter-bodenablauf.php

Wenn man nun noch einen Abzweig ins Rohr einbaut und das  Rohr in Abzweig kurz vor der Wand an die Wasseroberfläche führt ,würde das System bei einer Undichte an dieser Stelle Luft ziehen und so wäre sichergestellt das  der Teich nicht leer gepumpt wird. Ich nutze dieses Rohr zeitweise zur Oberflächenabsaugung

Ich würde jedes Schwerkraft System ,immer mit Steigung verbauen ,jedes kleine Gefälle würde auf Zeit ,Luft im System bedeuten.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Patrick.

 Die Seite hatte ich auch schon gesehen und studiert. Bei dieser Variante kommt es dem Ganzen in Schwerkraft zumindest schon sehr nahe, aber da haben wir ja wieder das Problem der Foliendurchführung, welche Angelika ja eigentlich umgehen wollte. Lassen wir uns überraschen, wie sie das Problem löst.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls immer, wenn man hier so cool und entspannt diskutieren kann.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo 

wegen der nötigen Foliendurchführung in Schwerkraftanlagen............mmmmmh einen Tot muss man sterben.

ich habe ja auch zwei ,allerdings 20 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel und nicht an der tiefsten Stelle,das heist zumindest bei mir max.20cm Wasserverlust  ,dann saugt das System Luft an und der Rest bleibt im Teich.

Falls eine dieser Durchführungen undicht wird kann ich sie vom Teichrand her abdichten und muss nicht den ganzen Teich ablassen.

Gruss Patrick 

Es gibt nicht immer nur DIE eine Lösung ,wieso soll man sein Wissen nicht koppeln macht für mich mehr Sinn als zu streiten


----------



## Joerg (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Einen umgekehrten BA gibt es schon als Schwerkraftausführung. Danke für den Link Patrick. 

Der Hauptunterschied ist der Durchmesser des Anschussrohrs. Ich hatte den früher in DN 75 und nun in DN 110.
Das ist vom Widerstand schon ein recht großer Unterschied. Abhängig natürlich von dem Durchfluss, den Bögen und der Länge.

Der "Alternative Anschluss" über den Teichrand hat meiner Ansicht nach ein paar Nachteile. In dem NG System werden diese aber eher als Vorteile dargestellt. 

Angelika, ich denke die Lösung von Patrick sollte für dich eine gute Option sein.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo 


Ich hab hier mal einen Link ,da kann solche Rohre auch fertig kaufen (mir wäre das zu Teuer) aber wenn jemand ,das nicht selbst hinbekommt wäre das eine alternative.........

http://www.drebinger-shop.de/de/produktsortiment/teich-und-springbrunnen/aquiva/teichbauzubehoer/ansaugrohr-2m/&tid=42

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Patrick,
wenn Angelika nun schon neu baut, sollte sie einen echten BA einbauen, wenn es möglich ist. 

Du hast ja bei mir gesehen, dass ein Rohr einfach so im Teich hängt ohne Korb.
Das funktioniert schon, ist aber nicht meine angestrebte Endlösung, da in der Mitte unten schon mehr angesaugt wird.


----------



## Sternenstaub (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich auch mal wieder mit meinem Umbau zurück melden. Seit meinem letzten Beitrag im Februar hat sich einiges getan und wir waren nicht faul.
Mitte Mai hab ich meine beiden Koi in eine 320l Tonne umgesetzt und den Teich leer gepumpt. Das war nicht die reine Freude und ich habe es zugegebener masen einige Tage vor mir her geschoben es war einfach nur ekelhaft. Die Pflanzen waren mit einer schleimigen Algenmasse überzogen und ich war schwer am überlegen sie einfach auf den Kompost zu entsorgen. Nun ich hab mich überwunden und jede einzelne gewaschen, von Algen befreit und in Mörtelwannen zwischen gelagert.


----------



## Sternenstaub (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Nachdem die Pflanzen versorgt waren gings an den Teich. Das Substrat sprich der Sand mußte raus. Auf den obersten zwei Stufen war der Sand schön sauber und es war kein Ding da ab zu räumen dann kam unten der Boden dran mit all dem Sand den meine Fische runter geschafft hatten. Die obersten 5cm waren noch hell aber dann wurde es sehr schnell Schwarz und stinkend eine ekelhafte Arbeit aber es half nichts das Zeug musste raus.
Als dann alles drausen war hab ich die Foliel mit dem schlauch sauber gemacht und erst mal so belassen da ich keine Zeit hatte und zum TT gefahren bin in strömendem Regen. Das TT war einfach toll nochmal Danke Vera und Anhang. Meine Rückkehr nach Hause weniger. Der Teich war durch den Regen neu befüllt worden und der ausgebaggerte Filtergraben mit. So für heute wars das erst mal.

lG 
Angelika

 [
ATTACH]123873[/ATTACH]


----------



## Sternenstaub (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hi liebe Forianer,
wie ich ja geschrieben habe, stand bei mir ein Umbau an den ich auch mit Hilfe von Lotta,Patrick,Tim und Mitch diesen Sommer über die Bühne gebracht habe nochmal an dieser Stelle ein ganz dickes DANKESCHÖN FÜR EURE UNTERSTÜZUNG. Da ich föllig talentfrei im Schreibstil bin lass ich einfach Bilder sprechen.Also wer Interesse hat kann sich die Bilder in meinem Album anschauen.

lG Angelika


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Schöne Bilder , bin mal gespannt wie du die Pflanzfilter mach'st ...? Substrat , Steine , oder oder oder.
Da ich auch einen einplane bei mir bin ich für alles offen .


----------



## Sternenstaub (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hi Michael,
geplant ist Lavagranulat ist auch relativ günstig die Tonne kostet ca 200,- Euro
lG Angelika


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Die Tonne  , das Zeug ist doch leicht ohne Ende , da kommen ja mehrere LKW's bei dir vor bei .
Mein Pflanzenfilter wird etwa 4 x 0,5 m und etwa 0,5 tief , da sollten dann 100 Kilo reichen . Für den Preis würde ich das auch nehmen , wollte eigendlich Kies und Split nehmen .


----------



## Sternenstaub (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

nein ist ein Bigbag mit 1000 Kilo und mein Pflanzenfilter ist 0,6m tief und o,6m breit lang ist er einmal 6m,einmal 5m und nochwas und noch einmal 5m und nochwas also brauche ich da schon einiges.Da ich nicht den ganzen Graben damit befüllen will wird der Lava in Gitterboxen gepackt.
lG Angelika


----------



## kagawa (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Um ein paar Löcher wirst du bei einer Schwerkraftanlage kaum herumkommen.Das macht es insgesamt sicherer, da kein Wasser oberhalb fließen muss.


----------



## Sternenstaub (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hi Kagawa,
ja ich habe jetzt doch Löcher drin insgesammt 5 Stück und ich will mal hoffen dass die dicht sind und es auch bleiben.
LG Angelika


----------



## Patrick K (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue um*

Hallo Angelika 


ganz einfach tolltolltolltolltolltolltolltoll

das rechte Standrohr  noch etwas angleichen dann sind die 100% erreicht 

Gruss Obs


----------

